# A Hymn-piece I wrote



## mediumaevum

I wrote this hymn-like piece. But I need better orchestration ideas next time I make an orchestral work.

Any ideas on how to improve on a hymn like this one?

And what is your overall opinion of this piece?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Overall opinion, I think it's lovely and evocative.


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's beautiful! I love it. How did you record this, it doesn't sound like a computer generated orchestra, but not exactly like real humans playing instruments either...


----------



## mediumaevum

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's beautiful! I love it. How did you record this, it doesn't sound like a computer generated orchestra, but not exactly like real humans playing instruments either...


Thanks.

I use good quality VST's. It is not played on a keyboard (currently I can't play). I wrote it in FL Studio. It is all MIDI.


----------



## Metairie Road

That was very nice, I think you have something there.

I'm not a musician and don't know the correct musical terminology, so anything I suggest can be safely ignored.

I was imagining a Welsh male voice choir singing a hymn (in Welsh) to this music. About half way through the lovely theme was getting monotonous and my mind was expecting a change of direction at some point (verse/chorus). I was was also expecting the music to intensify a little towards the end and then fade away. Adding a few more double basses now and then might give it some depth and power.

By the way, it reminded me of the Fugue from the Severn Suite by Elgar.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

